# Shop Pulpit



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A short while back I had said I would post a few pics of the "Shop Pulpit" i made for down in my woodshop. If I recall, it was for that blind Alaskan BigJim . Any hoooo
I did some picturing taking this morning for another thread and took a few of the pulpit. 

The Idea is not original I'm sure. None the less it has turned out to be just a great addon in the short time I've had it. The elevated reading platform allows for some easy viewing. No more bending over to read the fine print, The pages stay put and the magazine, book etc. stay up and out of the way of things. The top flips open for storing of larger items, books, magazines etc. fit nicely. The designs on the top is nothing more than an attempt play with geometic marquetry that I read in a magazine a few months back. Its actually quite interesting and the patterns have an incredible 3D effect. All three designs use the exact same shape and wood veneer. Just altered the stain and/or amount of stain used. I'm definately going to pursue this type of work. The pictures don't do the designs justice!!!

Construction is simple and straight forward. Birch plywood carcass, walnut trim and drawer fronts. Maple drawer sides and back. The drawer pulls are walnut with quilted maple fronts. Everything used was leftovers from other projects. 

Storage was a big consideration. I wanted to be able to keep things like pencils/pens/markers, french curves/triangles/compasses etc. all in one location. I'm already thinking of making a larger version (more drawers). 

the pulpit is mounted on a 12" lazy susan which works out great. Just pivor the thing left or right as needed to get a quick glance of whatever I want to see. I've been looking for a smallish light to mount on the top and I'll be set.

The lid hinge is a simple shopmade wooden hinge. Walnut with a dowel as a pivot. 
Jerry if your out there, this is what I had in mind for your bread box...

hope yunz like it..

bill


----------



## Damir 66 (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice job!:yes4:


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Bill , You've got skills
That looks great, I probably shouldn't ask but how long did it take to do it, simply beautiful.
Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Always appreciate the kind words guys, thank you....

as for how long...total time was probably one good long 3 day weekend if I didn't tend to fart around so much inbetween doing this and working on that. I can't seem to just have one project going at one time. *L*

The dovetails were done on a PC 4216 jig using the miniature dovetail template. First time i've used this particular jig and have to say it does a darn nice job. Once you get the setup down, its wham bam for half blinds anyways.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Very very nice Bill. You do wonderful work.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you John


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Bill

Almost too nice for the work shop. - would not be out of place in the library.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice job there, Bill.. Now I'm going to have to take back half of the bad things I've been saying about ya.. 

Whatcha saying, jw... The library?? Is that right next to "the throne"? :jester:

Speaking of thrones... is that a Playboy I see under the lid? <g>

As my buddy likes to say... "It's all good..." <S>

Nice work, Bill!!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank You James!!! much appreciated..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

BigJim ,,, Just half? ONLY half? gheez, i was kinda thinking maybe 9/16ths, maybe even 5/8ths. but just HALF? 

I guess I'll just have to step it up....

Its all good brother, it alllllllll good!! 

bill




BigJimAK said:


> Very nice job there, Bill.. Now I'm going to have to take back half of the bad things I've been saying about ya..
> 
> Whatcha saying, jw... The library?? Is that right next to "the throne"? :jester:
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Bill, absolutely beautiful. Hope you don't mind, but my daughter has a favorite teacher at her school that would love one of these. I plan on copying your design and building one for her. She has a little table in her classroom that would be perfect for this to sit on. Would you please PM me with the overall dimensions and drawer sizes.
Again, great job!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

It be my pleasure George... I'll take the measurements later today and get back to you later this afternoon. 

The next version I have in mind will have a clock, thermometer, barometer built into the part that the magazines rests on. Actually, I can just take the old part off and put the new one on. ...




Capt Splinter said:


> Bill, absolutely beautiful. Hope you don't mind, but my daughter has a favorite teacher at her school that would love one of these. I plan on copying your design and building one for her. She has a little table in her classroom that would be perfect for this to sit on. Would you please PM me with the overall dimensions and drawer sizes.
> Again, great job!


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

When you put talent and imagination together you come up with some thing spectacular and that is what this is. Good job.

Bob


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

thank you Bob.. very kind words indeed!!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

What a great Idea! I usually clamp the prints on a clipboard, but then I have to search for the clipboard or it ends up under a drill or something else.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Paulo...this is gonna work out great for all those little things that get lost in all the clutter I tend to have at times.


----------



## Barb (Nov 3, 2010)

I really like your shop pulpit. Gives me an idea to make one for my living room where I like to knit, crochet and counted cross stitch. The cabinet would be great for all my projects as I like to switch and the pulpit is perfect for having the instructions at a good height. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Barb.. go for it.. you will be glad you did  great thing is you can customize the drawers to fit your needs. Turns out to be one of those off the wall projects that I really wish I had done a long time ago....

b.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Tommy...


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

T.S.: not only fascinating to gaze upon, it looks so useful. I wonder why we all don't have one???!!!! A grand idea & very well crafted. Thanks for sharing this ...


----------



## nobamarx (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, very creative! I like it!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

gt/Scott thanks for the kind comments. It actually has proven to be extremely handy to have. I recently added a trio of temp/humidity/hygrometer guages to the top as a quick shop reference when doing finish work....

The novelty of the top portion has worn off and I plan on replacing it one of these days *L*...

thanks again..
bill


----------

